# Arimidex to Aromasin



## snake (Jan 20, 2017)

I have been using Adex (Anastrozole) for some time now. I'm thinking of making the switch. On my typical TRT MY e2 is in range but when the test goes up, I need to control my E. 

Anyone make this move and have input one way or the other?


----------



## automatondan (Jan 20, 2017)

As you very well know, im not super experienced with blasting, but I do know that I kinda like Aromasin better... I can get rid of my e2 problem over night (if needed)... I also have been experiementing with taking low doses every other day and kinda like it better... Acne has been pretty non-existant for me this time... So I think its working better than the adex.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 20, 2017)

I've never used adex snake. However I  can say from experience that even at a gram of test 12.5 MGS of aromasin eod keeps me in check.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 20, 2017)

I did the opposite and made the switch from aromasin to adex awhile ago,
Adex is just stronger....


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 20, 2017)

TriniJuice said:


> I did the opposite and made the switch from aromasin to adex awhile ago,
> Adex is just stronger....



Correct.  

But I just like stane better.  Idk, just agrees in my my body with all other stuff n I feel good taking it.


----------



## Runningwild (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a similar exeperience have always used adex, switched to aromasin and it definitely agrees with me better, keeps my e2 under control easier, no longer battling the sides of e2 like I used to be super sensitive and get gyno super easy, I don't know why but eve since I have using aromasin it hasn't been an issue plus it agrees with me better adex seemed to be a little to harsh on my system.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 21, 2017)

Pretty mich what everyone else said. I've used both. Stane FTW.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jan 21, 2017)

I always used aromasin due to what I've read Adex does to lipid profile, works great for me


----------



## bvs (Jan 21, 2017)

aromasin is my AI of choice. 12.5mg eod on a high test blast


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 21, 2017)

Stane for me. Like others I run 12.5 mg eod and my man boobs stay manly.


----------



## gtsalpha (Jan 21, 2017)

I am on TRT also - I was on Adex and switched to Aromasin.  The thing I didn't like knowing about adex was that I heard that there is a rebound effect see below - Aromasin is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor and there is no rebound.

Estrogen rebound: This is one of the Arimidex side effects that are very important to understand. It is a side effect generally unique to both Arimidex as well as Letrozole (Femara). The third major aromatase inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane) does not exhibit Estrogen rebound. This is because Arimidex and Letrozole are what is known as non-suicidal aromatase inhibitors. Aromasein (Exemestane) is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor. A suicidal aromatase inhibitor (such as Aromasin) indicates that once it has bound to the aromatase enzyme (and thereby inhibiting it), the inhibited enzyme remains bound to aromatase permanently, rendering the enzyme inactive forever. The body will eventually manufacture more aromatase enzymes, but the current bound enzymes are bound indefinitely, eliminating any risk for Estrogen rebound.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 22, 2017)

cotton2012 said:


> I always used aromasin due to what I've read Adex does to lipid profile, works great for me



Same reason I would take it when blasting.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2017)

gtsalpha said:


> I am on TRT also - I was on Adex and switched to Aromasin.  The thing I didn't like knowing about adex was that I heard that there is a rebound effect see below - Aromasin is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor and there is no rebound.
> 
> Estrogen rebound: This is one of the Arimidex side effects that are very important to understand. It is a side effect generally unique to both Arimidex as well as Letrozole (Femara). The third major aromatase inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane) does not exhibit Estrogen rebound. This is because Arimidex and Letrozole are what is known as non-suicidal aromatase inhibitors. Aromasein (Exemestane) is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor. A suicidal aromatase inhibitor (such as Aromasin) indicates that once it has bound to the aromatase enzyme (and thereby inhibiting it), the inhibited enzyme remains bound to aromatase permanently, rendering the enzyme inactive forever. The body will eventually manufacture more aromatase enzymes, but the current bound enzymes are bound indefinitely, eliminating any risk for Estrogen rebound.



Estrogen rebound does not exist with adex. The suicidal properties of aromasin are a marketing gimmick.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Estrogen rebound does not exist with adex. The suicidal properties of aromasin are a marketing gimmick.


If you're going to go against something we've "known" for a long time, post the studies in the science section.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> If you're going to go against something we've "known" for a long time, post the studies in the science section.



I didn't make the initial claim, ie, that there is estrogen rebound or that aromasin prevents it so the burden of proof is not on me to disprove it. You also can't prove a negative. Since I'm too lazy to start a new thread lol, I'll post the relavent info here. Plus, if you can show me proof that estrogen rebound does exist to a clinically significant degree, I will give you a hand job (with lotioned hands of course) and let you rub your pp on Iron1's extremely smooth ass (the going rate is pretty high for the latter). 



> Both anastrozole and letrozole are type II nonsteroidal AIs, whereas exemestane has a steroidal structure and is classified as a type I AI, also known as an aromatase inactivator because it irreversibly binds with and permanently inactivates the enzyme. The clinical relevance of these differences in mechanism of action, if any, remains to be established.



http://theoncologist.alphamedpress.org/content/13/8/829.full


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 23, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I didn't make the initial claim, ie, that there is estrogen rebound or that aromasin prevents it so the burden of proof is not on me to disprove it. You also can't prove a negative. Since I'm too lazy to start a new thread lol, I'll post the relavent info here. Plus, if you can show me proof that estrogen rebound does exist to a clinically significant degree, I will give you a hand job (*with lotioned hands of course*) and let you rub your pp on Iron1's extremely smooth ass (the going rate is pretty high for the latter).
> 
> 
> 
> http://theoncologist.alphamedpress.org/content/13/8/829.full



wow, hes breaking out all the big guns.  I see him offer HJ's all the time, but not with lotion.  

Tool, what did you do for such a awesome act...??  lil jealous, have to admit


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I didn't make the initial claim, ie, that there is estrogen rebound or that aromasin prevents it so the burden of proof is not on me to disprove it. You also can't prove a negative. Since I'm too lazy to start a new thread lol, I'll post the relavent info here. Plus, if you can show me proof that estrogen rebound does exist to a clinically significant degree, I will give you a hand job (with lotioned hands of course) and let you rub your pp on Iron1's extremely smooth ass (the going rate is pretty high for the latter).
> 
> 
> 
> http://theoncologist.alphamedpress.org/content/13/8/829.full



I wasn't saying you were wrong lol. Just that it would be nice to have more information easily accessible to people doing research here in the future. 

I'm gonna go look for data anyway. I could use a handy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I wasn't saying you were wrong lol. Just that it would be nice to have more information easily accessible to people doing research here in the future.
> 
> I'm gonna go look for data anyway. I could use a handy.



I know you weren't Tool. The perosn who initially claimed it should have referenced it with something better than some internet article. I do have some lubriderm and jergens so you can choose which lotion you want me to use


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 23, 2017)

I like jergens with coco butter and Shea in it. Makes the tip nice and smooth


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

Just raw dog that shit.

Lubricant is overrated.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 23, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Just raw dog that shit.
> 
> Lubricant is overrated.



Until u have scabs on your head. That's never fun


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Until u have scabs on your head. That's never fun



Gotta give it a break man. That's intense.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Until u have scabs on your head. That's never fun



I have a hard time explaining them to my wife, but I just ain't got time for lube.

I always wonder if guys who use lube light candles and throw rose petals down to make jerking off an event....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 23, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have a hard time explaining them to my wife, but I just ain't got time for lube.
> 
> I always wonder if guys who use lube light candles and throw rose petals down to make jerking off an event....



Haha I gotta say i don't think I've ever used lube to jerk off. Now I've used it for sex and other filthy stuff but never to jerk off all by myself


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha I gotta say i don't think I've ever used lube to jerk off. Now I've used it for sex and other filthy stuff but never to jerk off all by myself



Exactly my point...

I love the frightened look in my wife's eyes when she see's the lube on the nightstand. I think her ass immediately puckers up hahaha.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have a hard time explaining them to my wife, but I just ain't got time for lube.
> 
> I always wonder if guys who use lube light candles and throw rose petals down to make jerking off an event....



I prefer Marvin Gaye, potpourri, and a foamy bath with a plush loofa


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I prefer Marvin Gaye, potpourri, and a foamy bath with a plush loofa



Now that's an event Id even pay to attend


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm sorry your thread ended like this Snake. 


But then again, its almost inevitable to either end in homosexual activity or jerking off. I guess jerkin it to Marvin Gaye in a bubble bath isn't half bad.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 23, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I prefer Marvin Gaye, potpourri, and a foamy bath with a plush loofa



Go on...

*unzips*


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Just raw dog that shit.
> 
> Lubricant is overrated.





ECKSRATED said:


> Until u have scabs on your head. That's never fun





TrickWilliams said:


> Gotta give it break man. That's intense.



NEVER yank hook without lube


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2017)

ive used plenty of both ..I think both are the same to me


----------



## BadBoys (Feb 4, 2017)

This is different for everyone.  To dial in estrogen while on a blast you have to do blood work. Too much estrogen i have to say is better than none at all. So you don't want high or low. Depends on test dose but usually anything over 300 and I will start to convert. I was running test e at 500 and npp at 300 and I ran it at .5 eod and was around 28. If running just test I would prob run it every third day as long as I was around 500mg/wk. but don't be afraid to spend extra money to get blood done.


----------

